# September Photo Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Took this pic last friday just offshore at Torquay

Date photo taken 28-8-09
Location of photo -Torquay-Vic
Hi-res image available
Agree to have image reproduced


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Another obligatory sunrise shot

Date photo taken 23-8-09
Location of photo -Flat Top Island Mackay
Hi-res image available
Agree to have image reproduced


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Damn it, I have so many to choose from I cant decide what to post. The original one I wanted to post is only 1.96mb. Does the pic have to have a yak in it?

I just read the rules again; "Your photograph needs to be entered in the month it was taken - or since the close of the previous month's comp entries, ie eligible photos for the September 09 comp need to have been taken since the close of the August 09 comp."

That buggers me. I guess I better get out with the camera again. :lol:


----------



## Storm (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is a Photo taken at the Crabtree Creek Jetty.










The owner of the chair was fishing with friends and used the top rail to move back and forth with his arms. Amazing strength

Date photo taken: 04/09/09
Location of photo: Crabtree Creek, Brisbane
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): 21mp
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

this isn't eligable - taken 23/08 but downloaded from my camera too late for last months comp - but you might enjoy it anyway

pete


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Date photo taken: 06/09/09
Location of photo: Lake Macquarie
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): no sorry camera phone 1152 x 864
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes










Cheers Dave


----------



## djanus (Nov 8, 2008)

Date photo taken: 5/9/09
Location of photo: Pioneer river, Mackay
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## mattyoga (Mar 30, 2008)

Date photo taken: 29 Aug 09
Location of photo: Warnbro sound, WA
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES









Date photo taken: 29 Aug 09
Location of photo: Warnbro sound, WA
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## Storm (Aug 17, 2009)

mattyoga said:


> I'd appreciate if people could let me know if they're too dark and I'll lighten them a bit - Lost my main screen at the moment so can only use my crappy laptop screen....cheers Matt
> 
> Date photo taken: 29 Aug 09
> Location of photo: Warnbro sound, WA
> ...


----------



## mattyoga (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks Storm - have reposted them.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Date photo taken: 9/9/09
Location of photo: Katarapko Creek, near Berri
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced:yes


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Images 800 pixels wide. Please adjust browser window if necessary
(1)
Date photo taken: 27Aug09
Location of photo: Offshore at Sunshine Beach, Noosa
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes









_Jaro setting up after dawn launch_

(2)
Date photo taken: 10Sep09
Location of photo: Offshore from Alexandria Bay, Noosa
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes









_Brian and humpback whales_


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Date photo taken: 13th September
Location of photo: Wivenhoe Dam, QLD
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## Storm (Aug 17, 2009)

>


WHAT A FANTASTIC SHOT!
Looks like the old Malbroman Posters only on a yak.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

I really don't think I have anything worthy of winning, especially when I know I will vote for yak with whales. lol. but.........for what it's worth, a pic from the start of Round 2 of the KFT on Sept 20th. I am not amuch of a photographer so it was just taken on the auto setting.

Date photo taken: 20/09/09
Location of photo: Mooloolaba, Qld.
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): 2.75mb
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes










*Edit:* I originally looked at this "(>=5 MP)" and mis read it and I think others have too. I read it as "Less than or equal to 5mp" is that correct ?


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

2 pics from the 2009 Wivenhoe Kayak & Canoe Convention. Both taken on same day at same location with the same camera.

Date photo taken: 11 Sept 09
Location of photo: Lake Wivenhoe, QLD
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): 7.1mp
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Date photo taken: 18 September
Location of photo: Hinze Dam
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## Storm (Aug 17, 2009)

(not eligible due to previous entrY)


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

I like that one lefti. would look good as a feature in a large backyard pond.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Date photo taken: 22 Sep
Location of photo: Disney's Animal Kingdom, Florida, USA
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yep
Agree to have image reproduced: Yep
Although not related to kayak fishing, this picture of my daughter (AKFF member - littletess) getting swamped
on the river rapids ride, came out better than expected.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

I was gunna vote for simonsrat, you managed to capture a top shot of an ordinary scenario.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

DAmn, I guess I missed the voting part. lol. The whales would have got my vote anyway.


----------

